# UK Nespresso Machine to the USA?



## twas (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all - I currently live in the uk and have a Krups Nespresso machine that is nearly new and that I love. I will be moving to the USA later this year, and would like to take it with me.

Clearly, the power plug would need an adaptor to fit the US mains style plug. BUT, will the machine still work given the difference in power in the US vs. UK? Would love some advice if anyone has it!

Thanks.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

You'll need to have a look at the instruction manual. If it's 110-240 volt you may be OK, but if its 240v only then, at the very least, you'll need a step-down transformer. Apart from the voltage issue, our AC cycles at 50 Hz and the Us at 60, so there may well be pump operation problems. May be worth tracking down Krups UK and asking them.

And here's the disclaimer: The above is just my opinion, and anyone intending to use a UK appliance in the US should seek professionally qualified advice before so doing!


----------

